# Have a PC Network See the Mac in My Network Places



## corolla2 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello,

I have a MacBook Pro that participates in a home network of PCs. I am trying to get the Mac to appear in My Network Places on the PCs in Windows Explorer in Windows XP. Under "Add Network Place" Wizard in Win XP, you can manually enter the network address of the Mac, which I did. The computer then asked for a username and password to connect to the Mac. I don't what the username and password are supposed to be.

On the Mac, I went through System Preferences to Sharing and checked Windows sharing. It said I had to add accounts for those who wanted to share files on the Mac. My own name appeared, and asked for a password. I typed a password in and hit Done.

What username and password should I use on the XP Wizard? Is the password the same as I designated on the Mac? And where do I find the username to go with this password?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

The username and password that you entered on the Mac when it asked for a password for Windows sharing should suffice.

If for some reason this is not what the network is wanting you'll not damage anything by entering the wrong information. You'll just not be able to access the drive(s). 

Try this, and if it doesn't work come back. We'll tackle that problem next.


----------



## davidanders (Dec 30, 2006)

http://joelshoemaker.com/computer/mac/macfilesharing.html
Choose your cross-platform connection: Windows XP to Mac OS X - or - Windows 2000 to Mac OS X - or - Windows 98 to Mac OS X

http://joelshoemaker.com/computer/mac/pcfilesharing.html
Choose your cross-platform connection: Mac OS X to Windows XP - or - Mac OS X to Windows 2000 - or - Mac OS X to Windows 98

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106660
TITLE Mac OS X: Sharing With Non-Apple Operating Systems

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106471
TITLE Mac OS X 10.1 or later: How to Connect to an SMB Volume (Microsoft Windows)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107083
TITLE Mac OS X 10.2: How to Set Up Window File Sharing

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107137
TITLE Mac OS X 10.2: How to Change the Windows File Sharing Workgroup

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=19652
TITLE Macintosh: Networking With a Windows PC

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107138
TITLE Windows File Sharing: What Is a "Workgroup?"

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=31318
TITLE Mac OS: Sharing Files With Windows-Based Computers

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=31318
TITLE Mac OS 8, Mac OS 9: Sharing Files With Windows-Based Computers

Mac Windows Networking
http://www.macwindows.com/netbasc2.html

http://www.homepcnetwork.com/index.htm?pcmacovr.htm

http://www.miramar.com/products/index.html

http://www.thursby.com/

http://macbuyersguide.com/solutions/pctomac+back.html

http://www.kan.org/networking/quicknet.html


----------

